# Rousseau 2700XL Saw Stand



## Directfinish (Feb 3, 2012)

The Rousseau 2700XL Saw Stand anyone have one of these looking to drop my dewalt saw in it?


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice stand. I would recommend it.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got their stand for my Dewalt I think 744. It is nice. I run a router table attachment on it that doubles as an extension. I can rip 48"+. It gets heavy though. Out feed table too


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Directfinish said:


> The Rousseau 2700XL Saw Stand anyone have one of these looking to drop my dewalt saw in it?


Best stands made. Rousseaus are not super portable but are heavy duty (from a framing perspective).


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I have the 2775. The 2700 is solid too. Been real happy with it.


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome saw stands. I have the one for the dewalt 744 and 745. That router extension looks good. How does everyone like it?


----------



## Directfinish (Feb 3, 2012)

Morning Wood said:


> I have the 2775. The 2700 is solid too. Been real happy with it.


nice setup what that cost you '


----------



## Directfinish (Feb 3, 2012)

alboston said:


> Awesome saw stands. I have the one for the dewalt 744 and 745. That router extension looks good. How does everyone like it?


 I'm from cape cod ma where you get yours


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Can't remember. Saw and stand are going on 8 years old. Few hundred probably. At this point I've got my money's worth


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Directfinish said:


> I'm from cape cod ma where you get yours


Both from amazon before they started taking sales tax. I am past that now.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I have the full 2700XL Rousseau stand setup for my Makita table saw and really like it. The extra table extension gives it a 49" rip capacity and the out feed table is indispensible for ripping long stock, especially when you're working alone. It's definitely not the most portable arrangement, but I don't find it to be that bad and once you get it setup its rock solid. The price however, seems to have gone up on it dramatically since I bought mine, so can't say whether it's still a good value anymore when you figure in the cost of the saw on top of everything else.


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

I guess it is not super portable, but what i love is that i can carry it around by myself easily up stairs where ever.


----------

